# La Bodega



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone else going to the Cairo Expat Social meetup tomorrow at La Bodega or will be in there to say hello ????:spit:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Anyone else going to the Cairo Expat Social meetup tomorrow at La Bodega or will be in there to say hello ????:spit:


Too smoky for me in there, but must admit I do like the food there and often have lunch.

Maiden


----------

